# New boy. No name yet



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

See this thread :http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115597 for the story of this wee little fishie.

He's been in my house since last night and has eaten and looks perky. 

So without further ado...no name half moon 

View attachment 65540


(yes, that water from petsmart is incredibly scummy, i bet he loves how clean his tank water is)

View attachment 65541


I'll get some better photos once he's settled a bit. I also hope the odd way his tail lies straightens out a bit. He seems to swim just fine but doesn't seem to be using his tail a whole lot. I also haven't seem him flare so i'm not sure the extent of any damage to the tail.

I was thinking Igor for the name, since his tail is a bit gimpy. But i'm open to suggestions.

I also need to buy a new filter, i some how melted the motor of mine while cleaning it :/ and on Monday he will be moved to his permanent home in the office at work, to be our company mascot!


----------



## XxXMermaidzXxX (Sep 28, 2012)

He has fin rot! give him a salt bath with AQ salt and let him stay in there for a day!


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, he's in the salt treatment right now.


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

New photo, he's still not interested in flaring.

View attachment 65547


----------



## XxXMermaidzXxX (Sep 28, 2012)

ok thats good ^-^


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

What a beauty!! Love the marble!!


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks! He might not be as flashy as some of the guys out there but he's darn pretty. I'm just glad he's home, i was ready for a new fish in my life


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I love his black lips and light fins...looks "Goth" lol..just a thought! Congrats!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

He is flashy!! You should be proud of this find


----------



## buddhauser (Aug 6, 2012)

haha he has a stash! Thats hilarious. I bought a HMPK from Junglist that has a stash as well and I decided to name him Pancho! lol nice find


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> I love his black lips and light fins...looks "Goth" lol..just a thought! Congrats!


Me too! He looks grey on his body but it's blue irl, and today his tail fin is so much pinker. He does look pretty goth. Thanks



CandiceMM said:


> He is flashy!! You should be proud of this find


 I'll make sure to tell him, he's still a bit shy although he's eating like a champ!



buddhauser said:


> haha he has a stash! Thats hilarious. I bought a HMPK from Junglist that has a stash as well and I decided to name him Pancho! lol nice find


He does! I've wanted a stache fish for ages but never saw one, then i saw this boy in trouble so his stache is a bonus. Aww, pancho is a great name. This boys going to get Igor for his gimpy tail fin and his odd shuffle swim.


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Update. Day 4 in his new house and it might just be me but this is the laziest fish i have ever come across. He just floats, he's a major floater. He has the occasional burst of energy and then goes back to floating. I suspect betta depression and loneliness, so i gave him dog.

View attachment 65728


Apparently Igor and dog had a lot to talk about this morning, he looked almost like he was begging for food.

That's another thing, when he first came he was eating like a champ but now he's spitting pellets out. I crushed one up this morning thinking they might be too big and he did have some but not a lot. 

Is his lack of energy just new home anxiety? or is he just resting and conserving energy because he's recovering? He's not clamping his fins and i can't see any other signs of illness. It also can't be water quality because in 4 days he's already had 2 wcs. 

View attachment 65730


^^ you can see the extent of the gimpy tail fin and wonky back. Maybe that's why he likes to float because swimming is hard work. He has zero interest in flaring although did want to snuggle with the mirror when i put it up next to the tank.


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

I love the mustache! One of my boys looks like he got into someone's lipstick and did a horrible job putting it on.


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Igor's colouring up, or darkening down..  He's also got a metallic tint to his blue.

View attachment 66139


However, he's not eating great. He spits out pellets and is even spiting out frozen bloodworms now. He's looking a bit skinny to me, not too bad but i'm a bit worried about his lack of eating. Anyone think thawed mysis or brine might be a good idea?

I've tried crushing the pellets and i've tried putting some garlic in them. My poor guy!

He ripped his tail getting spooked by the filter, oddly enough he's enjoying sitting under the sponge baffle and having the water waft him 

He's also a lot more active than when he first came which is nice to see.


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

More pics of my pretty boy

View attachment 66171


View attachment 66170


View attachment 66169


I also figured out how to get him to eat, he likes to be fed with a little syringe so he can snatch the food from the hole. Go figure, it works though, he was snatching blood worms tonight.


----------



## XxXMermaidzXxX (Sep 28, 2012)

His tail looks GREAT! Nice job! You do soooo well with bettas!
________________________
“I expect to pass through life but once. If therefore, there be any kindness I can show, or any good thing I can do to any fellow being, let me do it now, and not defer or neglect it, as I shall not pass this way again.”
~ William Penn


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks 

Yeah his tail is looking better, he has a small rip which happened when he snagged his tail on the sponge of the filter but even that looks like it's healing up. 

I discovered too that he likes to be a predator, he won't eat unless the food wiggles so he's been having a lot of frozen blood worms that dance in the tank.


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's been a while since i updated about Igor but now seems like a good time. He's doing great, he got through my 9 day vacation to the Uk under my dads watchful care and i've finally found a food he likes after trying pretty much every brand out there.

He's pretty hard to get a photo of since he's so active so this is the best i could do.










He's changed colour again and his tail seems to be straightening out slightly; he's mostly lost his lipstick and any pink/white he had.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh wow he is a beauty ! He has a nice home and love the kitty sticker !


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, he's turned out to be a pretty boy. The kitty sticker is covering marks from the thermometer that won't come off, i think it adds a touch of class


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I Love the picture of Igor and the Puppy,  that is the cutest picture ever! Good luck with Igor, he looks so much better :-D


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, yup, he's a cutie! He's doing great, so much better than i thought he would.


----------

